#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  PPPoE velocidade reduzida de banda total no modo de Queues livre ((Me ajudem por favor, DÚVIDA))

## Kassyhus

Olá, desculpem-me, mais gostaria de saber uma coisa!
Minha Rb750gl recebe 30 megas da NET.
configurada:
1 porta Link
2,3,4 bridge PPPoe
5 hotspot
no teste de velocidade no servidor PPPoE ela só chega a no máximo 5 ou 6 megas em modo de banda liberado.
enquanto no Servidor Hotspot ela consegue no teste chegar a 30 megas em modo bypassed.
o que pode ser..
Detalhe:
processamento OK

----------


## ElonPJr

sujiro você estudar sobre queue....

----------

